# Bunnies for Adoption in Pittsburgh, PA



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 16, 2006)

I run a small rabbit rescue program in Western, Pa. I am located about 30 minutes north of Pittsburgh. 

I rescue rabbits from slaughtera nd meat auction or ill care adn find new homes for them. 

I haven't had any new additions of late, but I do still have 2 verysweet little does i'm trying to finda home for. I may be able todeliver to some parts of Ohio or Eastern, Pa. 
AIM - FrstVeganWrewlf


If interested, please pm mefor pics and description of the bunnies.


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Jak you have a pm. Thanks!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmm....well now so I do!

I have an ''IM'' also. 

And a headache. Time for sleepies.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 17, 2006)

JAK, it is the policy of the board to only allowpaid advertisement (because it costs money to keep this forumon-line). Free adoption ads are allowed as well as "fee"adoptions from documented non-profit organizations. 

Unless someone has official non-profit status, the "adoption"fee would be filed as taxable income. This is were we have agray area as to who is officially a non-profit rescue vs someone takingin rabbits and charging an adoption fee.

I have proposed that we allow a paid advertising thread for breeders.



Pam


----------



## Pipp (Oct 17, 2006)

The paid adsactually go in the RabbitsOnly magazine, but I'm not sure of it's current status. Butwe are getting off topic.  

To expand on this a little, the adoption fees are at the discretion ofthe forum moderators. Only non-profit associations aregenerally accepted, all others are reviewedon a case-by-casebasis. 

We really don't want to discourage breeders from rescuing bunnies,they're in a great position to do so, but unfortunatelypeoplehave abused their 'rescue' status in thepast.

That said, we're very appreciative of your efforts and will help any way we can. The bunnies thank you!

sas


----------



## pamnock (Oct 18, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> To expand on this a little, the adoption fees are at the discretion ofthe forum moderators. Only non-profit associations aregenerally accepted, all others are reviewedon a case-by-casebasis.
> 
> 
> 
> sas




I think that's a good way to handleit 



Pam


----------

